# Boat in S-Turn - Waterton Canyon



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Which rapid is S-turn? I've never heard of any rapid in Waterton refered to as "s-turn." Is it the rapid just below green bridge?


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

S-turn is the mankfest above green bridge - according to me. I've been wrong once before though. I'm glad there's no one in the boat - you should probably be able to remove it from a rock within a half hour if you're expecting to be able to save your friends. I know Wigston puts on an excellent swiftwater class right in Waterton in a few weeks.
Joe


----------



## Holebait (May 2, 2004)

Boat's out. Special thanks to Ed Crocket, who put all those hard-earned swimming skills to work this afternoon, and to Jon from Evergreen, who happened to be hanging out on the side of the river with his come-along and a 200 foot length of climbing rope.


----------

